# ? About Micropur



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

I have an almost full bottle of Micropur MC-2500 that is 13 yrs old, three years past the use by date. It's made up of 1.0% Silver and 99% inert ingredients. My question is how can this go bad or lose potency?


----------



## Highwater (Mar 22, 2011)

I haven't a clue. You would think silver wouldn't lose it's effectiveness over time. I'm always suspicious of expiry dates. How can something be effective one day and not the next?

You could always try testing contaminated water before and after, but that sounds like too much work.


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

I agree Highwater. I think I could throw a couple of silver dollars in the barrel and be just as safe. 13 years ago is when I first had my eyes opened to prepping and I was buying all sorts of things I didn't need.

I checked out your site, very nice. Do you have any filters that would fit a Berkey?


----------



## Highwater (Mar 22, 2011)

Dove150 said:


> I agree Highwater. I think I could throw a couple of silver dollars in the barrel and be just as safe. 13 years ago is when I first had my eyes opened to prepping and I was buying all sorts of things I didn't need.
> 
> I checked out your site, very nice. Do you have any filters that would fit a Berkey?


Dove, thanks. I believe both the Ceradyn and Gravidyn ceramic filters are interchangeable however you may need to get a nut at a hardware store as I read someone on an amazon review say that he needed to get a special nut to use the Katadyn filters with his Berkey. I don't carry the nuts. You'll want to compare the filters with Black Berkey's as they are not equal. But the Black Berkey's have had many problems so many have replaced them with British Berkfield or Doulton or Katadyn.

I hope this helps. Feel free to ask more questions.

Katadyn doesn't allow me to discount my prices but I can post a coupon code to use at checkout for a 15% discount if you or anyone else who reads this is interested. I'll just create a code now. You are welcome to share it. Use this code at checkout for either the Ceradyn or Gravidyn replacement filter: *RFDSC*

You can find both filter replacements here.


----------

